# Jerusalem Population



## Prufrock (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sure archaeological evidence has significantly improved in the last century or so, and so: Does anyone have both an estimated number of the population of Jerusalem in the first century A.D?

(Please include your sources)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 23, 2008)

I have heard archaeologists state approx. 30,000 regular full-time residents with a pop of 100,000 on feast days, etc...


----------

